# [SOLVED] CD/DVD Drive Unrecognized...



## Molimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my Toshiba laptop. My CD/DVD drive is not recognized by my laptop. What I mean is that when I go to My Computer, the CD/DVD drive doesn't even show. On the Device Manager, the icon for my CD/DVD drive is faded with a yellow exclamation mark, which I think means that the laptop doesn't know that the drive is plugged in. Whenever I put in a CD or DVD, it seems like the drive reads it fine. But the laptop says it's not plugged in, even when I've never tampered with it. Any ideas as to how I could figure out what's going on with it?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Molimo,



> On the Device Manager, the icon for my CD/DVD drive is faded with a yellow exclamation mark, which I think means that the laptop doesn't know that the drive is plugged in.


Go back into 'Device Manager'; right click on the exclamation mark > update driver. Now if this does not work, there are two other ways to make it 'behave'.

One is right click on it again > uninstall device > OK...Reboot the computer, and let the Windows® 'Hardware Wizard' find it and reinstall it.
The only other alternative is to use 'System Restore' back to a date prior to this occurrence happening. 

Give these alternatives a try, and report back with the results.


----------



## Molimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Alright, so trying that first idea didn't work. But the second idea, of uninstalling then reinstalling, almost worked, but right before the end of installation, it says that there was an error in the process of installing, and that my drive might not work properly (which it doesn't.). The last method has had no luck either, but I have not yet tried using System Restore to the earliest restoration point, which I'll do soon.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## Molimo (Feb 20, 2005)

My burning software? It is Sonic RecordNow!, which came with the laptop, and I'm honestly not too fond of it because I'm not used to its interface. I also have no idea as to how to reinstall it because I don't have the installation CD for it. Would it suffice to uninstall Sonic RecordNow, then get some CD burning software I like better? 
It sounds like you might have wanted me to specifically uninstall and reinstall that exact same program, which I can't do because I don't think I even have any installation tool for it. Let me know if that's what you meant.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try deepburner the free one
http://www.deepburner.com/?r=download
if you uninstall sonic and you do not have the disk to reinstall it you will lose it


----------



## Molimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Alright, I uninstalled Sonic RecordNow! and installed the free DeepBurner. The CD/DVD drive still goes unrecognized though.


----------



## Molimo (Feb 20, 2005)

That's really weird. I just burned a CD with DeepBurner, yet it still doesn't recognize my CD/DVD drive...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to the lower and upper filters removal
CD-ROM access is missing and messages cite error code 31, code 32, code 19, code 39, or code 41 after you remove Easy CD Creator in Windows XP


----------



## Molimo (Feb 20, 2005)

It works just fine now! Thanks for all of the help, dai and chauffeur2!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you got it fixed


----------



## hustlerxess (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Unrecognized...*

Wow guys,

Thanks a bunch. I bought my Toshiba laptop in Florida this past summer. My cd drive worked fine until about three weeks later. I couldn't make it back to the store for refund, so I had to deal otherwise for a couple months, until I found this thread. Totally saved my cd drive. 

Thanks!


----------

